# Coffee Gator Pour Over - Grind and Extraction Time?



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

So having recently purchased a coffee gator paperless pour over I've had some good results but want to know if there is a definitive grind size or extraction time as using the same setting I use for espresso with my mignon works but it doesn't filter all of the grinds so second click on my rhino has had better results but im not entirely sure how long I should be extracting for?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There will be arrange of grind sizes that will work, depending on brew size & pouring regime. Also, there may be size under which you get too much silt passing through the filter.

Genrally though, maybe ~3:00-3:30 for 1mug (250g brew water) brews, up to 5:00 for 2 mug (500g brew water) brews?

Brew time can vary quite a bit for consistent brews (if you always hit the same time, your extractions will vary, so an average brew time +/-15sec is perfectly reasonable), so don't focus on just one bean, try and build up an average time for a selection of beans.

Change the grind setting/pour regime to change the taste, then note the time.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info so usually going for something like 17g in for 250ml if I find a grind that gives a good taste then just experiment by increasing / decreasing extraction time which I usually aim for around 3-4 mins but will take longer if I'm going for say 400ml


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Breezy said:


> Thanks for the info so usually going for something like 17g in for 250ml if I find a grind that gives a good taste then just experiment by increasing / decreasing extraction time which I usually aim for around 3-4 mins but will take longer if I'm going for say 400ml


Might not take any longer for 400ml, as flow needs to speed up to stop over-extraction.

I'd dial in the 400ml brews, then use more, smaller & more frequent pulses for the 250ml brew at the same grind.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone used the paperless type pour over cones and is a gooseneck kettle essential I'm currently using a normal kettle 2 mins off the boil!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Breezy said:


> Has anyone used the paperless type pour over cones and is a gooseneck kettle essential I'm currently using a normal kettle 2 mins off the boil!


A gooseneck will help a lot, after making sure the dose is wetted by the bloom stage, just pour down the middle. Too much standing water on the coffee bed will lead to water bypassing the bed & running straight into the cup. Don't bother waiting after the boil, start brewing as soon as the kettle clicks off.


----------

